# Sublimation Dark Heat Transfer Paper



## clwthom (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried the FOREVER Sublimation Dark 201 Paper from Digital HeatFX? It is setting new standards in the Sublimation Heat Transfer business, this paper allows users to produce Sublimation Printing on 100% cotton on either light or dark garments..

“With the addition of the sublimation dark 201 paper, users can now create sublimated graphics for items that were previously excluded from decoration because of their shape, color, or surface.

This new, environment friendly technology produces an image encapsulated within the interior of highly weatherproof, long-lasting media that requires no lamination. This simple procedure, combined with the elimination of additional finishing processes normally associated with digital printing, reduces production costs. This makes Forever paper the number one solution for business owners looking for a cost effective way to create durable, color-vibrant 100% cotton garments.

Would love to get anyone's feedback on how they like the paper.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

How does this work for sublimation?

I see weeding tools and transfer tape geing offered along with this paper.

Do you have any pictures of shirts you made with this paper?

-James


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Any Links?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Looks like a German paper...

Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like a German paper...
> 
> ...


Their main US distribution I think is in CA. Along with TMT they are probably the largest supplier in the EU.

International Coatings


----------



## clwthom (Dec 8, 2011)

If you check out digitalheatfx.com they are now the US distributor of the FOREVER line of papers.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Thom,

Are you actually using this paper? Can you tell us real world usage and processing?

-James


----------



## clwthom (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, I use the InkJet and Laser Papers. Very pleased with the results of all. The Laser has better color then the inkjet though.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

It seems you are giving a sales pitch. I asked about real world usage for dye sublimation. Laser was not mentioned.

You are an emlployee of the distributor?

-James


----------



## clwthom (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry I read your reply wrong, the sublimation I've just gotten into a little bit. I don't have a sublimation printer so have to get printed elsewhere and then I can put on my t-shirt. I have tried a med. blue, bright pink, black and a white t-shirt. The final results came out the same with all four colors. Had never done sublimation before so was very interested in seeing how the process worked.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok,

So somebody else printed the transfer. Did they contour cut and weed it also? Is that required? Do you have any photos of a BLACK sublimated cotton shirt?

Does this have a hand like any of the opaque inkjet papers which are really just a printed plastic layer?

-James


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I was very sceptical when I read the OP post It did indeed sound like a sales pitch and I apologise up front If It Is not,however Is there a "hand" and also what price Is a single sheet cost and have you to Weed The Paper first before pressing


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

There is a video at the bottom of the page for the sublimation paper FOREVER Sublimation Transfer Paper - Heat Applied Graphics

It doesn't look like anything we haven't already seen before and I am guessing that there is probably a significant hand to it.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Agree with^^^^^^


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

HI,

Yeah, but the thing that bothers me is the mirror image step and the pressing face down, not to mention the use of what looks to be white as a design color. Too many unanswered questions here. It appears that a clear film is being sublimated from the bottom side.

-James


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Ok, I bought a 10 sheet sample pack. Let's see what it can do.

-James


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

^^^^^ Just out of Curiosity James how much is it a sheet?


----------



## zailan (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow,....waiting for the results here  would love to grab this item if its really working


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

iainlondon said:


> ^^^^^ Just out of Curiosity James how much is it a sheet?


The 10 sheet samples were $1.80 but the 100 sheet packs are about $2.49.

-James


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jemmyell said:


> The 10 sheet samples were $1.80 but the 100 sheet packs are about $2.49.
> 
> -James


James,

Are those 11x17? thx


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

No that is for 8.5 x 11 - the regular price is $250 / 100 for thr 8.5 x 11 and $436 /100 for 11 x 17.

FOREVER Sublimation Transfer Paper - Heat Applied Graphics

BTW, they (DigitalHeatFX) are a division of Pantograms, a well known name in the embroidery world.

-James


----------



## EricTheRed (Sep 30, 2010)

So... did you test this? I'm interested in your results.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have not seen an example but I am a confirmed non-believer....just consider what dye sublimation is...a process tha DYES the polyester fibers of a white or light garment. You cannot dye a black garment blue or yellow. It seems you would have to put a polymer patch on the garment, the apply the sublimated image to the patch....then you would just have a transfer sitting on top of the material not a part of the garment that would not wash well...better to use plastisol transfer


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> I have not seen an example but I am a confirmed non-believer....just consider what dye sublimation is...a process tha DYES the polyester fibers of a white or light garment. You cannot dye a black garment blue or yellow. It seems you would have to put a polymer patch on the garment, the apply the sublimated image to the patch....then you would just have a transfer sitting on top of the material not a part of the garment that would not wash well...better to use plastisol transfer


Charles, these papers do as you describe, I don't think anyone is implying otherwise, or trying to make us non-believers become believers, or "pull the wool over our eyes". We all _get it_ that this is a patch.

You can get the same thing by using opaque inkjet or opaque laser transfers. _I use an ink jet pigment opaque paper that is every bit as washable as a plastisol. _

Overall a plasticol transfer is a better solution, however, have you priced getting 5 transfers made with 16.7 million colors and near photographic results? So it is not always economically viable to use a plastisol transfer.

Then again if we could get plastisol with the same capabilties in "one off" quantities we wouldn't use JPSS either.

My money says sooner or later _you_ will be using something like this, the OEM's just have to keep innovating.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mie.. My gripe is not with the method described, but with use of the term sublimation on darks. It can lead those new in the biz astray leading them to believe it is true sublimation


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> Mie.. My gripe is not with the method described, but with use of the term sublimation on darks. It can lead those new in the biz astray leading them to believe it is true sublimation


I can see your point on that but it is a sublimation substrate. 

It should be_ obvious_ to anyone (new or experienced) what this stuff is if they are serious about the paper investifgate further and read the descriptions better on the OEM's websites. No untrue or bogus claims about the papers _phyics_ are being presented anywhere. 

Since it does involve sublimation I can see why the OEM's put "subli" something in the name. So you have to call it something.


----------



## danielpaz (Dec 2, 2013)

I use that paper sublidark 201 but I did not like the finish if I have more pictures I like the 205 because it is forever subliflex a smooth finish and the other is a plastic

sorry my english is not good


----------

